# JKD Video Training



## viper13 (Nov 19, 2006)

I've been wanting to learn JKD since I was a youngster, but now that I'm
ready and committed to learning it, there are no legitimate studios in my
area that offer this style. So I've gone to the web and found a site..
World Jeet Kune Do Federation that offers training videos for purchase.
You learn at home, at your own pace, then when you feel ready to test, you video tape yourself performing the required drills for each level, and submit it for evaluation. If you pass they send you a rank certificate. Has anyone ever tried training this way. The past 3 years I've been training in TSD and received my Black Belt, but I think that it's time to expand my MA training, but I'm a little concerned that without an experienced instructor present, it might be to difficult to get the results I'm looking for.

I'm looking for any input on this.


----------



## Robert Lee (Nov 20, 2006)

While video long distance training is not the best If that is what you have to do for now Then give it a try You say you have some M/A background now. It will help with this type of training.  Nothing beats an instructor to help you. but at times you may not have one near you or to far to drive too. It is your choice.   Order a video and see what you think.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 20, 2006)

The site looks a little money hungry...and it appears you get ranking with them just by paying them.

Distance learning is certainly not the first choice, but if that is the only option I would look at Burton Richardson's JKD Unlimited http://jkdunlimited.com/ Burton is a straight up guy and the real deal when it comes to JKD and MMA.

Shawn


----------



## Robert Lee (Nov 21, 2006)

Most JKD groups have there fees. And as you look they all are near in costs. Some offer video some do not. Personal instruction is best video if you have no other school you can attend or seminars near you. Contact who you will and decide what is best for now.


----------



## frankiefuller (Nov 26, 2006)

If you have some background, video training is definitely easier.  In terms of learning katas, for instance, videos are great because you don't have to pay an instructor for private lessons (as long as you have enough of a foundation to understand the mechanics behind the movements).  You can learn alot from tapes, but of course you will get even more from learning the video stuff and then actually working with an instructor occasionally, if that's your only option.  At least if they give you feedback, they know what to look for.


----------



## Zaose (Nov 27, 2006)

Hopefully there will be no katas (since it's JKD).

As far as the World Jeet Kune Do Federation - stay far away from that site!

Don't take my word for it - look up Hargrave on this site:

http://pauljbax.forumco.com/


----------



## thatdude (Dec 4, 2006)

viper13 said:


> I've been wanting to learn JKD since I was a youngster, but now that I'm
> ready and committed to learning it, there are no legitimate studios in my
> area that offer this style. So I've gone to the web and found a site..
> World Jeet Kune Do Federation that offers training videos for purchase.
> ...



Did they train with Bruce?


----------

